# Sam Fitzsimmons



## bikebozo (Nov 16, 2021)

Here is the photo , of Sam , photo by Catfish


----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2021)

nice


----------



## bikejunk (Nov 16, 2021)

How much did Sam end up going for ........


----------



## Maskadeo (Nov 16, 2021)

I think his ponytail got bid up to $75.


----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2021)

bikejunk said:


> How much did Sam end up going for ........




Lot was passed....


----------



## kingsting (Nov 18, 2021)

I think Sam's sweater has it's own Instagram page...


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 18, 2021)

Baltimore Sam and his lady are great people.


----------



## kingsting (Nov 18, 2021)

Goldenrod said:


> Baltimore Sam and his lady are great people.




Some of the first people I met when I got into the hobby! They still put up with me to this day! 🙂


----------



## mike j (Dec 1, 2021)

Front of Sam.


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 1, 2021)

Mi-mi from DC


----------



## kccomet (Dec 1, 2021)

Sam looks like Jeff bridges wayward brother


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 1, 2021)

Say Sam!


----------



## catfish (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## charnleybob (Dec 3, 2021)

Sam is salt of the earth, good people.
A true character and a fixture in this hobby!


----------



## catfish (Dec 3, 2021)

charnleybob said:


> Sam is salt of the earth, good people.
> A true character and a fixture in this hobby!


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 4, 2021)

mike j said:


> Front of Sam.
> 
> View attachment 1520239



Great couple.  See you at Portland.


----------



## onecatahula (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Tim s (Dec 25, 2021)

His knowledge of old bikes and willingness to help is second to none. Tim S


----------

